# FreeBSD +Sabnzbd/Sickbeard/CouchPotato



## BurtonSnol3order (Sep 16, 2011)

The title says it all.  Can someone point me in the direction of the tutorials to set up FreeBSD, Sabnzbd, Sickbeard, and CouchPotato.  I have them all currently running on my laptop, but I am trying to set up a server with an old P4 desktop I have laying around.


----------



## BurtonSnol3order (Sep 16, 2011)

Found this: http://zfsguru.com/forum/softwarepackages/45 
I'm going to try and get this going tonight.


----------



## BurtonSnol3order (Sep 17, 2011)

Alright, I managed to get PC-BSD loaded and running.  I used the Software Manager to install sabnzbd+, but I can't find a way to get SickBeard or CouchPotato up on it.  I know there are no PBIs out yet for them, so i'll have to install them through the terminal (i'm guessing) so if someone could point me in the proper direction on how to get this going I'd be very thankful. There is Python source for both programs, I'm just not completely sure how that goes into me getting it running on PC-BSD. 
Thanks


----------



## rusty (Sep 17, 2011)

Sickbeard - download python source from github - http://sickbeard.com/downloads.html

```
gunzip midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7.tar.gz
tar xvf midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7.tar 
cd midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7
python setup.py install
```
Start it with 

```
python midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/Sickbeard.py
```
see http://sickbeard.com/install.html

Couchpotato appears to use much the same setup
Check the Linux section here - https://github.com/RuudBurger/CouchPotato/blob/master/README.md
It'll be the same on FreeBSD.

HTH


----------



## BurtonSnol3order (Sep 17, 2011)

rusty said:
			
		

> Sickbeard - download python source from github - http://sickbeard.com/downloads.html
> 
> ```
> gunzip midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7.tar.gz
> ...



I can't seem to get any of that to work. 
I open up Terminal and type that code and get "gunzip: can't stat; no such file or directory"
I double checked the file that I downloaded and it is the identical filename.  Is there a particular spot that it needs to be saved to? Do I need to log in to root user or something?


----------



## BurtonSnol3order (Sep 17, 2011)

```
[Tom@pcbsd-6645] ~> gunzip midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7.tar.gz
gunzip: can't stat: midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7.tar.gz: No such file or directory

[Tom@pcbsd-6645] ~> tar xvf midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7.tar
tar: Error opening archive: Failed to open 'midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7.ta
```
Any ideas?


----------



## rusty (Sep 17, 2011)

That's saying the file doesn't exist in the folder you are currently in, it's more than likely downloaded to ~/Downloads so double check by typing 

```
ls ~/Downloads
```
into a terminal.

If it's there then 
	
	



```
cd ~/Downloads
```
 and do the commands listed above.


----------



## BurtonSnol3order (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I'm making progress each time, but it looks like I'm still missing something. (sorry for the lack of coding knowledge)
here is what I got with the commands:


```
[Tom@pcbsd-6645] ~> ls ~/Downloads
SABnzbd-0.6.9-src.tar.gz            midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7.tar.gz
dolphin.desktop
[Tom@pcbsd-6645] ~> cd ~/Downloads
[Tom@pcbsd-6645] ~/Downloads> gunzip midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7.tar.gz
[Tom@pcbsd-6645] ~/Downloads> tar xvf midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7.tar
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/.gitignore
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/COPYING.txt
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/SickBeard.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/autoProcessTV/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/autoProcessTV/autoProcessTV.cfg.sample
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/autoProcessTV/autoProcessTV.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/autoProcessTV/hellaToSickBeard.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/autoProcessTV/sabToSickBeard.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/_cpchecker.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/_cpconfig.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/_cpdispatch.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/_cperror.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/_cplogging.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/_cpmodpy.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/_cpnative_server.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/_cpreqbody.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/_cprequest.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/_cpserver.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/_cpthreadinglocal.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/_cptools.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/_cptree.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/_cpwsgi.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/_cpwsgi_server.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/cherryd
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/favicon.ico
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/lib/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/lib/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/lib/auth.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/lib/auth_basic.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/lib/auth_digest.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/lib/caching.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/lib/covercp.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/lib/cptools.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/lib/encoding.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/lib/http.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/lib/httpauth.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/lib/httputil.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/lib/jsontools.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/lib/profiler.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/lib/reprconf.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/lib/sessions.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/lib/static.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/lib/xmlrpc.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/process/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/process/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/process/plugins.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/process/servers.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/process/win32.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/process/wspbus.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/wsgiserver/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/wsgiserver/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/wsgiserver/ssl_builtin.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/cherrypy/wsgiserver/ssl_pyopenssl.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/browser.css
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/comingEpisodes.css
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/config.css
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/default.css
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/formwizard.css
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/iphone.css
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/jquery.pnotify.default.css
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/smooth-grinder/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/smooth-grinder/images/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/smooth-grinder/images/ui-bg_fine-grain_10_eceadf_60x60.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/smooth-grinder/images/ui-bg_flat_0_000000_40x100.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/smooth-grinder/images/ui-bg_flat_0_6e4f1c_40x100.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/smooth-grinder/images/ui-bg_flat_0_ffffff_40x100.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/smooth-grinder/images/ui-bg_glass_55_fbf9ee_1x400.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/smooth-grinder/images/ui-bg_glass_95_fef1ec_1x400.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/smooth-grinder/images/ui-bg_highlight-soft_75_dcdcdc_1x100.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/smooth-grinder/images/ui-bg_highlight-soft_75_dddddd_1x100.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/smooth-grinder/images/ui-bg_highlight-soft_75_efefef_1x100.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/smooth-grinder/images/ui-bg_inset-soft_75_dfdfdf_1x100.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/smooth-grinder/images/ui-icons_222222_256x240.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/smooth-grinder/images/ui-icons_2e83ff_256x240.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/smooth-grinder/images/ui-icons_8c291d_256x240.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/smooth-grinder/images/ui-icons_cd0a0a_256x240.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/smooth-grinder/jquery-ui-1.8.13.custom.css
```


----------



## BurtonSnol3order (Sep 17, 2011)

```
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/superfish.css
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/css/tablesorter.css
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/add-existing32.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/add-new32.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/add.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/arrows.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/banner.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/bg.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/cancel.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/cancel32.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/delete.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/download.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/edit.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/error.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/favicon.ico
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/feed.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/forceBacklog20.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/forceUpdate32.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/info.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/info32.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/loading.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/loading16.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/loading16_333333.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/loading16_dddddd.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/loading32.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/addshow16.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/addshow16_over.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/backlog16.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/backlog16_over.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/config16.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/config16_over.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/managesearches16.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/managesearches16_over.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/poster16.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/poster16_over.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/postprocess16.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/postprocess16_over.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/restart16.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/restart16_over.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/shutdown16.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/shutdown16_over.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/system18.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/update16.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/update16_over.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/viewlog16.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/viewlog16_over.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/xbmc16.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/menu/xbmc16_over.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/minus.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/next.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/nfo-no.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/nfo.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/no16.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/notifiers/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/notifiers/growl.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/notifiers/libnotify.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/notifiers/nmj.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/notifiers/notifo.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/notifiers/plex.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/notifiers/prowl.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/notifiers/synoindex.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/notifiers/twitter.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/notifiers/xbmc.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/paypal/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/paypal/btn_donateCC_LG.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/paypal/btn_donate_LG.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/plus.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/poster.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/prev.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/providers/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/providers/bin_req.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/providers/ezrss.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/providers/eztv_bt_chat.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/providers/newzbin.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/providers/newznab.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/providers/nzbmatrix.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/providers/nzbs_org.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/providers/nzbs_r_us.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/providers/sick_beard_index.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/providers/tvbinz.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/providers/tvnzb.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/providers/tvtorrents.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/providers/womble_s_index.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/save.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/search32.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/shadow.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/sickbeard_small.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/sickbeard_touch_icon.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/tablesorter/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/tablesorter/asc.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/tablesorter/bg.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/tablesorter/desc.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/tbn-no.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/tbn.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/thetvdb16.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/top.gif
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/images/yes16.png
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/comingEpisodes.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/config.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/config_general.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/config_notifications.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/config_postProcessing.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/config_providers.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/config_search.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/displayShow.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/editShow.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/errorlogs.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/genericMessage.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/history.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/home.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/home_addExistingShow.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/home_addShows.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/home_massAddTable.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/home_newShow.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/home_postprocess.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/inc_addShowOptions.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/inc_bottom.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/inc_qualityChooser.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/inc_rootDirs.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/inc_top.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/manage.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/manage_backlogOverview.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/manage_episodeStatuses.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/manage_manageSearches.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/manage_massEdit.tmpl
```


----------



## BurtonSnol3order (Sep 17, 2011)

```
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/restart.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/restart_bare.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/interfaces/default/viewlogs.tmpl
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/addExistingShow.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/addShowOptions.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/ajaxEpSearch.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/ajaxNotifications.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/browser.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/config.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/configNotifications.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/configPostProcessing.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/configProviders.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/configSearch.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/displayShow.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/formwizard.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/jquery-1.6.1.min.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/jquery-ui-1.8.13.custom.min.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/jquery.bookmarkscroll.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/jquery.cookie.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/jquery.cookiejar.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/jquery.expand-1.3.8.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/jquery.form-2.69.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/jquery.json-2.2.min.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/jquery.pnotify-1.0.1.min.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/jquery.scrolltopcontrol-1.1.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/jquery.selectboxes.min.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/jquery.tablesorter-2.0.3.min.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/manageEpisodeStatuses.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/massEdit.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/massUpdate.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/newShow.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/plotTooltip.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/qualityChooser.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/restart.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/rootDirs.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/superfish-1.4.8.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/supersubs-0.2b.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/tableClick.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/data/js/tools.tooltip-1.2.5.min.js
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/init.fedora
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/init.freebsd
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/init.solaris11
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/init.ubuntu
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/MultipartPostHandler.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/configobj.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/dateutil/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/dateutil/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/dateutil/easter.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/dateutil/parser.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/dateutil/relativedelta.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/dateutil/rrule.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/dateutil/tz.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/dateutil/tzwin.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/dateutil/zoneinfo/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/dateutil/zoneinfo/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/dateutil/zoneinfo/zoneinfo-2010g.tar.gz
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/growl/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/growl/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/growl/gntp.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/growl/gntp_bridge.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/benchmark.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/bits.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/cmd_line.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/compatibility.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/config.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/dict.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/endian.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/error.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/event_handler.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/basic_field_set.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/bit_field.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/byte_field.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/character.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/enum.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/fake_array.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/field.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/field_set.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/float.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/generic_field_set.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/helper.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/integer.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/link.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/new_seekable_field_set.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/padding.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/parser.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/seekable_field_set.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/static_field_set.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/string_field.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/sub_file.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/timestamp.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/field/vector.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/i18n.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/iso639.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/language.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/log.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/memory.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/profiler.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/stream/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/stream/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/stream/input.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/stream/input_helper.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/stream/output.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/stream/stream.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/text_handler.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/timeout.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/tools.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_core/version.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/archive.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/audio.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/config.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/file_system.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/filter.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/formatter.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/image.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/jpeg.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/metadata.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/metadata_item.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/misc.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/program.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/qt/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/qt/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/qt/dialog.ui
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/qt/dialog_ui.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/register.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/riff.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/safe.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/setter.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/timezone.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/version.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_metadata/video.py
```


----------



## BurtonSnol3order (Sep 17, 2011)

```
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/archive/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/archive/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/archive/ace.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/archive/ar.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/archive/bzip2_parser.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/archive/cab.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/archive/gzip_parser.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/archive/mar.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/archive/rar.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/archive/rpm.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/archive/sevenzip.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/archive/tar.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/archive/zip.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/audio/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/audio/8svx.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/audio/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/audio/aiff.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/audio/au.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/audio/flac.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/audio/id3.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/audio/itunesdb.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/audio/midi.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/audio/mod.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/audio/modplug.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/audio/mpeg_audio.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/audio/real_audio.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/audio/s3m.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/audio/xm.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/common/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/common/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/common/deflate.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/common/msdos.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/common/tracker.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/common/win32.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/common/win32_lang_id.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/container/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/container/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/container/action_script.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/container/asn1.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/container/mkv.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/container/ogg.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/container/realmedia.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/container/riff.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/container/swf.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/file_system/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/file_system/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/file_system/ext2.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/file_system/fat.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/file_system/iso9660.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/file_system/linux_swap.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/file_system/mbr.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/file_system/ntfs.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/file_system/reiser_fs.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/game/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/game/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/game/blp.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/game/laf.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/game/spider_man_video.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/game/zsnes.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/guess.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/image/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/image/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/image/bmp.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/image/common.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/image/exif.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/image/gif.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/image/ico.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/image/iptc.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/image/jpeg.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/image/pcx.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/image/photoshop_metadata.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/image/png.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/image/psd.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/image/tga.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/image/tiff.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/image/wmf.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/image/xcf.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/bplist.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/chm.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/common.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/file_3do.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/file_3ds.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/gnome_keyring.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/hlp.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/lnk.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/msoffice.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/msoffice_summary.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/ole2.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/pcf.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/pdf.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/pifv.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/torrent.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/ttf.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/misc/word_doc.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/network/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/network/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/network/common.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/network/ouid.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/network/tcpdump.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/parser.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/parser_list.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/program/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/program/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/program/elf.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/program/exe.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/program/exe_ne.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/program/exe_pe.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/program/exe_res.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/program/java.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/program/prc.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/program/python.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/template.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/version.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/video/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/video/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/video/amf.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/video/asf.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/video/flv.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/video/fourcc.py
```


----------



## BurtonSnol3order (Sep 17, 2011)

```
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/video/mov.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/video/mpeg_ts.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/hachoir_parser/video/mpeg_video.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/httplib2/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/httplib2/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/httplib2/iri2uri.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/oauth2/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/oauth2/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/pygithub/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/pygithub/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/pygithub/ghsearch.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/pygithub/github.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/pygithub/githubsync.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/pygithub/githubtest.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/pythontwitter/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/pythontwitter/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/simplejson/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/simplejson/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/simplejson/_speedups.c
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/simplejson/decoder.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/simplejson/encoder.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/simplejson/scanner.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/socks/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/socks/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/tvdb_api/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/tvdb_api/Rakefile
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/tvdb_api/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/tvdb_api/cache.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/tvdb_api/readme.md
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/tvdb_api/setup_tvdb_api.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/tvdb_api/setup_tvnamer.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/tvdb_api/tvdb_api.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/tvdb_api/tvdb_exceptions.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/tvdb_api/tvdb_ui.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/tvdb_api/tvnamer.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/lib/tvdb_api/tvrage_api.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/readme.md
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/autoPostProcesser.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/browser.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/classes.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/common.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/config.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/databases/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/databases/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/databases/cache_db.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/databases/mainDB.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/db.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/encodingKludge.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/exceptions.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/generic_queue.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/helpers.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/history.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/image_cache.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/logger.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/metadata/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/metadata/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/metadata/generic.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/metadata/helpers.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/metadata/mediabrowser.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/metadata/ps3.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/metadata/tivo.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/metadata/wdtv.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/metadata/xbmc.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/name_cache.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/name_parser/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/name_parser/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/name_parser/parser.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/name_parser/regexes.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/notifiers/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/notifiers/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/notifiers/growl.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/notifiers/libnotify.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/notifiers/nmj.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/notifiers/notifo.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/notifiers/plex.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/notifiers/prowl.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/notifiers/synoindex.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/notifiers/tweet.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/notifiers/xbmc.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/nzbSplitter.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/nzbget.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/postProcessor.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/processTV.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/properFinder.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/providers/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/providers/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/providers/ezrss.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/providers/generic.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/providers/newzbin.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/providers/newznab.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/providers/nzbmatrix.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/providers/nzbs_org.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/providers/nzbsrus.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/providers/tvtorrents.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/providers/womble.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/sab.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/scene_exceptions.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/scheduler.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/search.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/searchBacklog.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/searchCurrent.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/search_queue.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/showUpdater.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/show_name_helpers.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/show_queue.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/tv.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/tvcache.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/tvrage.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/ui.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/version.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/versionChecker.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/webserve.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/webserveInit.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/tests/
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/tests/__init__.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/tests/name_parser_tests.py
x midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/tests/scene_helpers_tests.py
[Tom@pcbsd-6645] ~/Downloads> cd midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7
[Tom@pcbsd-6645] ~/Downloads/midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7> python setup.py install
python: can't open file 'setup.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
```

I'm sure I'm missing something here.  Could you please let me know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## rusty (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like the instructions are out of date, run

```
python Sickbeard.py
```
instead

Connect to it in a browser at http://127.0.0.1:8081


----------



## BurtonSnol3order (Sep 18, 2011)

Alright, one more step and I ran into another problem.  Just FYI for anyone who reads this in the future.  SickBeard.py needed the capital B for it to run, but I did get an error once it began running. Any ideas?


```
[Tom@pcbsd-6645] ~/Downloads/midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7> python SickBeard.py
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "SickBeard.py", line 41, in <module>
    from sickbeard.webserveInit import initWebServer
  File "/usr/home/Tom/Downloads/midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/webserveInit.py", line 24, in <module>
    from sickbeard.webserve import WebInterface
  File "/usr/home/Tom/Downloads/midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7/sickbeard/webserve.py", line 29, in <module>
    from Cheetah.Template import Template
ImportError: No module named Cheetah.Template
```


----------



## rusty (Sep 18, 2011)

What's the output of 
	
	



```
pkg_info -Ix cheetah
```


----------



## BurtonSnol3order (Sep 18, 2011)

```
ImportError: No module named Cheetah.Template
[Tom@pcbsd-6645] ~/Downloads/midgetspy-Sick-Beard-f4255a7> pkg_info -Ix cheetah
pkg_info: no packages match pattern(s)
```


----------



## rusty (Sep 18, 2011)

You're missing some dependencies which will be sorted when you install SABnzbd+.

Do a google/forum search to see the difference between ports/packages and which you would prefer to use, then

If you don't have ports installed;
`# portsnap fetch extract`
`# cd /usr/ports/news/sabnzbdplus && make install clean`

Or packages;
`# pkg_add -r sabnzbdplus`


----------



## BurtonSnol3order (Sep 18, 2011)

I've had SABnzbd+ installed via Package Manager, but I went ahead and tried to install it via ports after I got the error. And the port install left me with an error as well.  I tried via the coding you provided to re-install via package and got: 


```
[Tom@pcbsd-6645] /usr/ports/news/sabnzbdplus> cd /usr/ports/news/sabnzbdplus && make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for sabnzbdplus-0.5.6
mkdir: /usr/ports/distfiles: Permission denied
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/news/sabnzbdplus.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/news/sabnzbdplus.
```


----------



## rusty (Sep 19, 2011)

You'll need to do that as root. In the code tags above "#" represents root, "$" or "%" would represent user.

It's also probably best to remove the SABnzbd+ that's currently installed using the package manager.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Sep 19, 2011)

*BurtonSnol3order*, you could use some paste service like http://pastie.org for pasting large logs.


----------



## BurtonSnol3order (Sep 20, 2011)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> *BurtonSnol3order*, you could use some paste service like http://pastie.org for pasting large logs.



Yeah, my bad on that, looks like i'm making progress with the install.  Thanks for the help


----------



## syah (Dec 23, 2011)

Here's what I did:

1. install sabnzbd+ from ports.


```
cd /usr/ports/news/sabnzbdplus; make install clean
```

2) install some dependencies if they are not already present on your system. Needed to run & acquire python scripts (Sick Beard, Couch Potato, Headphones)

Python

```
cd /usr/ports/lang/python; make install clean
```

Cheetah

```
cd /usr/ports/devel/py-cheetah; make install clean
```

Git

```
cd /usr/ports/devel/git; make install clean
```

3. Fetch most recent builds of the three tools

Sick Beard 

```
cd /usr/local ; git clone git://github.com/midgetspy/Sick-Beard.git sickbeard
```

Couch Potato

```
git clone git://github.com/RuudBurger/CouchPotato.git couchpotato
```

Headphones

```
git clone git://github.com/rembo10/headphones headphones
```

4. Configure auto-start for python scripts and sabnzbd+

Sick Beard

```
cp /usr/local/sickbeard/init.freebsd /usr/local/etc/rc.d/sickbeard
```

Couch Potato*

```
cp /usr/local/couchpotato/init.freebsd /usr/local/etc/rc.d/couchpotato
```

Headphones

```
cp /usr/local/headphones/init.freebsd /usr/local/etc/rc.d/headphones
```

Add the following to /etc/rc.conf:

```
sabnzbd_enable="YES"
sickbeard_enable="YES"
couchpotato_enable="YES"
headphones_enable="YES"
```

* I actually had to hand code the couchpotato rc script, but it was easy using the sickbeard script as a template.

5. configure all the tools to play nice together.

Totally beyond the scope of a quick & dirty update. You should read the installation instructions and refer to the individual websites for each of these projects to fully leverage this tool set.

Hopefully this gets you a bit further towards your goal.


----------

